# Live show info



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

We have not did a any live shows and have been jamming for 5 yrs.. There did not seem to be real need to play live , but lately everybody seems to like the idea . We are playing 70s 80s covers and we are a 4 piece band , and we are all in our 50s early 60s....probably why we are not that motivated to play live...

We were hoping our first show would be easy...a sound guy PA available and a show about 1 hr..but I get a message about playing live and it’s a 3 hr show ,, so 3 - 1 hour sets and a 10 min break between sets ...

Would doing a 3 hr show with 10 min breaks between concern you or is this quite common.And if I can ask what would a 4 piece band charge for a 3 hr show..


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you can get $800 to $1000, you would be doing pretty good. However, as a first gig, that might be a bit of a stretch.

Three sets is pretty standard. A lot of places seem to be looking for 4 sets these days. Either way, it's a lot of music.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

From what I am getting about 300 - 400 for 3 hrs ..of course 3 hrs of play means a lot more time then that , loading , driving , set up , tear down, back home, it’s true you certainly don’t do this for the money...the love of music ... Also the charge might also depend on where you are living , The GA area you might get more..possibly...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

first thing....you seemed surprised about being asked to do a 3 one hour set night...
BIG question.....do you have enough material to do that kind of gig ? The answer should be a simple yes or no....if no...don't do the gig.You cant fake your way thru fill in songs. 
Another BIGGIE .....make sure that if you do it, you do a proper sound check so that you sound decent.
Always....and I mean always get the very best PA equipment you can afford and make sure the sound guy knows how to run it.
The PA and sound guy will make or break your whole night no matter how great you perform.
So many bad things that can go wrong and most of them can be resolved with lots of time for a sound check.
BRING your BEST equipment. Leave the 1 watt practice amp at home. If thats all you have, rent decent stuff so that you can sound good.

Ill stop for now....
G.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Three one hour sets over a four hour period would be more appropriate.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For three one hour sets you’ll need at least 40 tunes, unless one or two of them are Ina Gadda de Vida or similar.

And, depending on the material, that can be challenging for your singer. People do it every night, but if you have one guy singing most of the tunes and you’re doing AC DC, Deep Purple, LED Zed et cetera he’ll have to pace himself or he’ll be hoarse by half way through the second set.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yeah I'd want 15m breaks. For a cover band though, I think 3 sets is the norm. No idea what the minimum pay is - it's a lot more than a 30m originals slot .


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am not surprised by the 3 hr set , I am surprised by the 10 min break between..( they are offering a meal and a beer for each band member) does that mean I get to slug down my meal in beer in 10 mins..

Am I doing the math right ....So the gig is 9 - 12 , that 3 hrs , if you add in the breaks then we are playing for 2 hrs 40 mins .. which = 33 songs , we have a total of 36 songs , one song - Radar love could be classed as two songs , it’s 6:20 long.

They are supplying the PA .so its likely better then ours , ours is not that great... we have a mixed bag of old stuff 12 track Yamaha mixer , Peavey CS- 800 power amp with a couple old heavy Traynor cabinets ( 15 inch and a horn ) and a couple powered Berhinger speakers ( no monitors ) ........my guitar gear is pro , nothing cheap there , the same with the bass player ...

As far is getting paid for a show , do you always hope you get paid at the end of the show ..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> I am not surprised by the 3 hr set , I am surprised by the 10 min break between..( they are offering a meal and a beer for each band member) does that mean I get to slug down my meal in beer in 10 mins..
> 
> Am I doing the math right ....So the gig is 9 - 12 , that 3 hrs , if you add in the breaks then we are playing for 2 hrs 40 mins .. which = 33 songs , we have a total of 36 songs , one song - Radar love could be classed as two songs , it’s 6:20 long.
> 
> ...


Ok that’s three 50 minute sets and that’s a big difference in how much material you need of course.

Ten minute breaks will not give you enough time to do anything other than prepare for the next set. 

Be nice to the sound man. He’s your most important ally and if he’s a good one, he’ll have advice that will help achieve the desired result,.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Usually, a "one hour set" is actually 45-50 minutes. It's like a 2x4.

And yes, 10 minutes isn't much of a break. But most bands seem to take really long breaks, so they might be saying 10, hoping that it's no more than 20.

If you're playing pop songs, you may need 50 tunes. Be prepared to extend your last set if the dance floor is hopping - unless the owner is glaring at you.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'd never take a gig with 10 minute breaks. Last time we gigged, it was at least 20 minutes between sets. 10 minutes barely gives you time enough for a bathroom break, smoke and a beer.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Lots of good answers already provided, that I won't double up on. I have this to add:

1. I'm in a 6 piece, we're all over 50, playing covers mostly in backyard parties. I typically get $80 (not that I'm happy about that).

2. We also plan for 3 sets, 10-15 minute breaks. But on several occasions we were taking a break just as the dance floor was full. Poor set planning perhaps? Anyways, the last two gigs we just played right through. No breaks. I didn't mind that at all.

3. You're over 50, going from a jam band to live, and interested to play out. Consider playing fund raisers. We have played half a dozen. And sometimes they're afternoons. But beware: you are likely to get asked to play for free because it's a fund raiser. This is a pet peeve, and I don't want your thread to go off the rails. Free live music? Is the restaurant catering free? Is the alcohol from the LCBO free? Is the venue rental free? Don't get me started


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Usually, a "one hour set" is actually 45-50 minutes. It's like a 2x4.
> 
> And yes, 10 minutes isn't much of a break. But most bands seem to take really long breaks, so they might be saying 10, hoping that it's no more than 20.
> 
> If you're playing pop songs, you may need 50 tunes. Be prepared to extend your last set if the dance floor is hopping - unless the owner is glaring at you.


There are 45 minute, 50 minute, 1 hour sets.

I’ve seen all three.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Get everything in writing. Have the contract with you at the gig.

If you are being offered less than you think is fair (no idea what the new-band rate is) then ask to be paid out for the food and beer. 

Perhaps get the bands feet wet with charity gigs etc first before diving headlong into the bar circuit.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Milkman said:


> There are 45 minute, 50 minute, 1 hour sets.
> 
> I’ve seen all three.


I usually use a mix of the three lengths depending on how the band and crowd are doing


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I usually use a mix of the three lengths depending on how the band and crowd are doing


Yup, as long as the place is jumping, you can take some slack.

If the place is not full, try playing 50 minute sets all night when the owner expects 1 hour.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2019)

And there's the chatting up between songs so that you can stretch out your set list.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> And there's the chatting up between songs so that you can stretch out your set list.


Or not.

Unless it's a folk concert, shut up and play.

If you need to drag it out, stretch out the intros, maybe repeat from the bridge to the end on the occasional tune, if the floor is full.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

We are doing 70s 80s classic rock, there are a couple songs we have extended them , by adding an intro.
I don’t mind doing a benefit show, for no fee , and I realize the sound guy is either going to make you or break you.
I am probably more concern about the sound then anything else...We guitar players put so much time and money into creating our sound , and then to have it all go in the shit hole playing live , would shake me up.
I have a wire-less unit so I could see myself wandering out to take a listen..
Thanks for your great input..


----------

